# pci-irq problems using reisercard[SOLVED]

## larand54

I have already started another thread on this problem but I think things changed so the title has become inrelevant.

Ok here's the problem:

My main problem is a computer that refuses to connect to my lan using a certain pci-slot for the nic.

The computer is built on a mini-ITX card (Intel D510MO) ATOM-cpu and 2GB RAM and a 2GB flashdisk.

The ITX-card has one built-in nic and one pci-slot. But as my intention is to use this computer as a firewall with 3-connections:

1.Internet (DHCP)

2.local lan (fixed)

3.wlan (fixed)

I need 2 pci-slots and have to add a ”reiser-card” from Morex with 2 slots.

The nic that is connected two the first slot always work but if I put the nic in slot 2 it doesn't work at all(allmost).

Problem description:

The nic is identified by the system and is offered an IRQ and an IO-address. I can use ”ifconfig” to set an ip-address and to turn it on and off but I have not seen anything but an ARP-request leaving the nic and nothing that is sent from the network to this nic is received by the system.

If I run ifconfig, the RX-Bytes and TX-bytes is always 0. And checking out ”/proc/interrupts” shows that no interrupts has been used on this nic.

Question 1:

What can I get out of this info? 

Question 2:

Why is RX- and TX-bytes always zero? At least I can se that som ARP-requests is leaving the card and shouldn't they count?

Question 3:

Why does not the IRQ count?

Some testing:

Now I want to connect this computer (EARTH) using the nic in slot 2 to another computer (MOON).

The nic in MOON is working well, using it daily, so we don't need to worry about that.

After I connect the computers I first start tcpdump on MOON to se what is comming in, then I tries to ping from EARTH to MOON...well,...after about 10 seconds or so three ARP-request appear on MOON. This will now repeat every 12th seconds as long as the ping is running.

This wakes another question... 

Question 4: Why does MOON not respond on this ARP?

At this moment I do not have tcpdump installed on EARTH so I can not check what's coming in but  if I ping EARTH from MOON I'll see the ARP-requests sent from MOON in the tcpdump-printout at MOON. No ARP-replies are recieved.

What I have done:

I have tried changing the motherboard (VIA – nano), still same problem.

I have replaced the reiser-card with a new one, still same problem.

I have tried different nics in slot 2, still same problem but all works well in slot 2.

I have tried changing some setting of the kernel, no success  :Sad: 

I have tested setting the kernel-option ”pci=noacpi” and that gives me different IRQ:s and the the TX-byte counter now counts when pinging but anything else is still the same.

I have also added some debugging on pci in the kernel but so far I have not found any abnormal signs.

I'm not so familiar with this type of (advanced) debugging but it might exist better methods if someone could help.

I don't know how to proceed with this any longer. I'm compleatly exhausted  :Sad: ( ...please I need help.

I'll attach a complete verbose copy of "dmesg" for you too look at.

The last thing that happend was that I used ifconfig to setup eth1 and then stated a ping.

This caused the "Call trace" list at the end of the log.

[code][    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 (root@(none)) (gcc version 4.3.4 (Gentoo Hardened 4.3.4 p1.1, pie-10.1.5) ) #2 SMP Sun Aug 15 22:08:41 CEST 2010

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000008f000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000008f000 - 0000000000090000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000090000 - 000000000009ec00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009ec00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007eebd000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007eebd000 - 000000007eebf000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007eebf000 - 000000007ef47000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007ef47000 - 000000007efbf000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007efbf000 - 000000007eff1000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007eff1000 - 000000007efff000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007efff000 - 000000007f000000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f000000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000f8000000 - 00000000fc000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection cannot be enabled: non-PAE kernel!

[    0.000000] DMI 2.5 present.

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000001000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x7f000 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-DFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   E0000-FFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask F80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 07F000000 mask FFF000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   2 base 0FFFF0000 mask FFFFF0000 write-protect

[    0.000000]   3 base 0FFF10000 mask FFFFF0000 write-protect

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] Warning only 895MB will be used.

[    0.000000] Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] modified physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000001000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000001000 - 0000000000002000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000010000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000010000 - 000000000008f000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000000008f000 - 0000000000090000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000090000 - 000000000009ec00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000000009ec00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000100000 - 000000007eebd000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000007eebd000 - 000000007eebf000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000007eebf000 - 000000007ef47000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000007ef47000 - 000000007efbf000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000007efbf000 - 000000007eff1000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000007eff1000 - 000000007efff000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000007efff000 - 000000007f000000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000007f000000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000f8000000 - 00000000fc000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 01c00000

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [c00fe200] fe200

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-0000000037f8e000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 0000400000 page 4k

[    0.000000]  0000400000 - 0037c00000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  0037c00000 - 0037f8e000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 37f8e000 @ 15000-1a000

[    0.000000] RAMDISK: 37f4e000 - 37ff0000

[    0.000000] Allocated new RAMDISK: 00100000 - 001a1c65

[    0.000000] Move RAMDISK from 0000000037f4e000 - 0000000037fefc64 to 00100000 - 001a1c64

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000fe020 00024 (v02 INTEL )

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 7effe120 0004C (v01 INTEL  MOPNV10J 00000094      01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 7effd000 000F4 (v03 INTEL  MOPNV10J 00000094 MSFT 0100000D)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 7eff9000 038FA (v01 INTEL  MOPNV10J 00000094 MSFT 0100000D)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 7ef87000 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 7eff8000 00084 (v02 INTEL  MOPNV10J 00000094 MSFT 0100000D)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 7eff7000 0003C (v01 INTEL  MOPNV10J 00000094 MSFT 0100000D)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 7eff6000 00038 (v01 INTEL  MOPNV10J 00000094 MSFT 0100000D)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7eff2000 037AC (v01 INTEL  SSDT  PM 00000094 MSFT 0100000D)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] 895MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 37f8e000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 37f8e000

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000001 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x00037f8e

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[4] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000001 -> 0x00000002

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000008f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000090 -> 0x0000009e

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x00037f8e

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 229148

[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c15ad900, node_mem_map c16c8160

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3950 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 223406 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: NR_CPUS/possible_cpus limit of 2 reached.  Processor 2/0x2 ignored.

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: NR_CPUS/possible_cpus limit of 2 reached.  Processor 3/0x3 ignored.

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high level lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high level lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high level lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x04] high level lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x08] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 8, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] 4 Processors exceeds NR_CPUS limit of 2

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 24

[    0.000000] early_res array is doubled to 64 at [16000 - 167ff]

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 80000000:78000000)

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:2 nr_cpumask_bits:2 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 13 pages/cpu @c2000000 s32596 r0 d20652 u2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s32596 r0 d20652 u2097152 alloc=1*4194304

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 227356

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0  init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda2 vga=791 rootdelay=10 panic=10 ro 

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Subtract (48 early reservations)

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]   EX TRAMPOLINE

[    0.000000]   #2 [0001000000 - 00016c0468]   TEXT DATA BSS

[    0.000000]   #3 [00016c1000 - 00016c8126]             BRK

[    0.000000]   #4 [000009ec00 - 00000fe200]   BIOS reserved

[    0.000000]   #5 [00000fe200 - 00000fe210]    MP-table mpf

[    0.000000]   #6 [00000fe250 - 0000100000]   BIOS reserved

[    0.000000]   #7 [00000fe210 - 00000fe250]    MP-table mpc

[    0.000000]   #8 [0000010000 - 0000011000]      TRAMPOLINE

[    0.000000]   #9 [0000011000 - 0000015000]     ACPI WAKEUP

[    0.000000]   #10 [0000015000 - 0000016000]         PGTABLE

[    0.000000]   #11 [0000100000 - 00001a2000]     NEW RAMDISK

[    0.000000]   #12 [00016c8140 - 0001dc8140]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #13 [00016c0480 - 00016c0484]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #14 [00016c04c0 - 00016c0580]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #15 [00016c0580 - 00016c05d4]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #16 [0001dc8140 - 0001dcb140]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #17 [00016c0600 - 00016c0625]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #18 [00016c0640 - 00016c0667]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #19 [00016c0680 - 00016c0878]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #20 [00016c0880 - 00016c08c0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #21 [00016c08c0 - 00016c0900]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #22 [00016c0900 - 00016c0940]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #23 [00016c0940 - 00016c0980]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #24 [00016c0980 - 00016c09c0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #25 [00016c09c0 - 00016c0a00]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #26 [00016c0a00 - 00016c0a40]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #27 [00016c0a40 - 00016c0a80]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #28 [00016c0a80 - 00016c0ac0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #29 [00016c0ac0 - 00016c0b00]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #30 [00016c0b00 - 00016c0b40]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #31 [00016c0b40 - 00016c0b80]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #32 [00016c0b80 - 00016c0bc0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #33 [00016c0bc0 - 00016c0c00]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #34 [00016c0c00 - 00016c0c40]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #35 [00016c0c40 - 00016c0ca1]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #36 [00016c0cc0 - 00016c0d21]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #37 [0002000000 - 000200d000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #38 [0002200000 - 000220d000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #39 [00016c0d40 - 00016c0d44]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #40 [00016c0d80 - 00016c0d84]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #41 [00016c0dc0 - 00016c0dc8]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #42 [00016c0e00 - 00016c0e08]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #43 [00016c0e40 - 00016c0ee8]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #44 [00016c0f00 - 00016c0f68]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #45 [0001dcb140 - 0001dcf140]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #46 [0001dcf140 - 0001e4f140]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #47 [0001e4f140 - 0001e8f140]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000] Memory: 900900k/917048k available (3727k kernel code, 15692k reserved, 2128k data, 384k init, 0k highmem)

[    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000000]     fixmap  : 0xfff90000 - 0xfffff000   ( 444 kB)

[    0.000000]     vmalloc : 0xf878e000 - 0xfff8e000   ( 120 MB)

[    0.000000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf7f8e000   ( 895 MB)

[    0.000000]       .init : 0xc15b8000 - 0xc1618000   ( 384 kB)

[    0.000000]       .data : 0xc13a3c8a - 0xc15b7d84   (2128 kB)

[    0.000000]       .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc13a3c8a   (3727 kB)

[    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:2304 nr_irqs:424

[    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000

[    0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 1666.640 MHz processor.

[    0.001006] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3333.28 BogoMIPS (lpj=1666640)

[    0.001048] Security Framework initialized

[    0.001058] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.001074] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.001088] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.001288] CPU: Unsupported number of siblings 4

[    0.001297] mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks

[    0.001312] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.001321] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.001333] Performance Events: Atom events, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.001348] ... version:                3

[    0.001355] ... bit width:              40

[    0.001361] ... generic registers:      2

[    0.001368] ... value mask:             000000ffffffffff

[    0.001376] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

[    0.001383] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.001390] ... event mask:             0000000700000003

[    0.001400] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

[    0.005382] ACPI: Core revision 20100121

[    0.022083] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

[    0.022496] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.032571] CPU0: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D510   @ 1.66GHz stepping 0a

[    0.032999] Booting Node   0, Processors  #1 Ok.

[    0.001999] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.001999] CPU: Unsupported number of siblings 4

[    0.104021] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.104040] Total of 2 processors activated (6616.35 BogoMIPS).

[    0.104446] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7252 bytes left

[    0.105174] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.106072] ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it

[    0.106078] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.106108] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] (base 0xf8000000)

[    0.106108] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.106108] PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

[    0.106108] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.106147] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7224 bytes left

[    0.116026] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7112 bytes left

[    0.120084] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.123141] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.132168] ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.134239] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.134257] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S5)

[    0.134301] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.145132] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.145490] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.146655] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.146670] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.146681] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.146694] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.146705] pci_bus 0000:00: scanning bus

[    0.146723] pci 0000:00:00.0: found [8086:a000] class 000600 header type 00

[    0.146758] pci 0000:00:00.0: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.146767] pci 0000:00:00.0: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.146796] pci 0000:00:02.0: found [8086:a001] class 000300 header type 00

[    0.146812] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0xe0300000-0xe037ffff]

[    0.146823] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 14: [io  0x30c0-0x30c7]

[    0.146834] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18: [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff pref]

[    0.146845] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xe0200000-0xe02fffff]

[    0.146868] pci 0000:00:02.0: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.146878] pci 0000:00:02.0: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.147037] pci 0000:00:1c.0: found [8086:27d0] class 000604 header type 01

[    0.147087] pci 0000:00:1c.0: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.147094] pci 0000:00:1c.0: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.147135] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.147144] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.147179] pci 0000:00:1c.1: found [8086:27d2] class 000604 header type 01

[    0.147227] pci 0000:00:1c.1: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.147235] pci 0000:00:1c.1: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.147275] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.147283] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

[    0.147318] pci 0000:00:1c.2: found [8086:27d4] class 000604 header type 01

[    0.147366] pci 0000:00:1c.2: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.147373] pci 0000:00:1c.2: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.147414] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.147421] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# disabled

[    0.147456] pci 0000:00:1c.3: found [8086:27d6] class 000604 header type 01

[    0.147502] pci 0000:00:1c.3: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.147510] pci 0000:00:1c.3: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.147550] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.147558] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

[    0.147594] pci 0000:00:1d.0: found [8086:27c8] class 000c03 header type 00

[    0.147635] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20: [io  0x3080-0x309f]

[    0.147658] pci 0000:00:1d.0: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.147665] pci 0000:00:1d.0: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.147688] pci 0000:00:1d.1: found [8086:27c9] class 000c03 header type 00

[    0.147728] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20: [io  0x3060-0x307f]

[    0.147751] pci 0000:00:1d.1: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.147758] pci 0000:00:1d.1: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.147781] pci 0000:00:1d.2: found [8086:27ca] class 000c03 header type 00

[    0.147822] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20: [io  0x3040-0x305f]

[    0.147845] pci 0000:00:1d.2: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.147852] pci 0000:00:1d.2: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.147875] pci 0000:00:1d.3: found [8086:27cb] class 000c03 header type 00

[    0.147916] pci 0000:00:1d.3: reg 20: [io  0x3020-0x303f]

[    0.147939] pci 0000:00:1d.3: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.147947] pci 0000:00:1d.3: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.147982] pci 0000:00:1d.7: found [8086:27cc] class 000c03 header type 00

[    0.148013] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10: [mem 0xe0380400-0xe03807ff]

[    0.148060] pci 0000:00:1d.7: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.148067] pci 0000:00:1d.7: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.148097] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.148105] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

[    0.148134] pci 0000:00:1e.0: found [8086:2448] class 000604 header type 01

[    0.148176] pci 0000:00:1e.0: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.148183] pci 0000:00:1e.0: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.148233] pci 0000:00:1f.0: found [8086:27bc] class 000601 header type 00

[    0.148297] pci 0000:00:1f.0: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.148304] pci 0000:00:1f.0: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.148353] pci 0000:00:1f.2: found [8086:27c0] class 000101 header type 00

[    0.148374] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0x30b8-0x30bf]

[    0.148385] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0x30cc-0x30cf]

[    0.148397] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0x30b0-0x30b7]

[    0.148408] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0x30c8-0x30cb]

[    0.148419] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0x30a0-0x30af]

[    0.148431] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [mem 0xe0380000-0xe03803ff]

[    0.148449] pci 0000:00:1f.2: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.148457] pci 0000:00:1f.2: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.148481] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.148488] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

[    0.148511] pci 0000:00:1f.3: found [8086:27da] class 000c05 header type 00

[    0.148552] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0x3000-0x301f]

[    0.148576] pci 0000:00:1f.3: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.148583] pci 0000:00:1f.3: calling pci_fixup_transparent_bridge+0x0/0x2b

[    0.148602] pci_bus 0000:00: fixups for bus

[    0.148610] pci 0000:00:1c.0: scanning [bus 01-01] behind bridge, pass 0

[    0.148672] pci_bus 0000:01: scanning bus

[    0.148704] pci 0000:01:00.0: found [10ec:8168] class 000200 header type 00

[    0.148725] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [io  0x2000-0x20ff]

[    0.148757] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0xe0004000-0xe0004fff 64bit pref]

[    0.148781] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 20: [mem 0xe0000000-0xe0003fff 64bit pref]

[    0.148795] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xfffe0000-0xffffffff pref]

[    0.148808] pci 0000:01:00.0: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.148863] pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.148868] pci 0000:01:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.148877] pci 0000:01:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.148912] pci_bus 0000:01: fixups for bus

[    0.148917] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.148931] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.148939] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

[    0.148952] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xe00fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.148957] pci_bus 0000:01: bus scan returning with max=01

[    0.148966] pci 0000:00:1c.1: scanning [bus 02-02] behind bridge, pass 0

[    0.149035] pci_bus 0000:02: scanning bus

[    0.149041] pci_bus 0000:02: fixups for bus

[    0.149046] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    0.149058] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    0.149066] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

[    0.149078] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.149084] pci_bus 0000:02: bus scan returning with max=02

[    0.149093] pci 0000:00:1c.2: scanning [bus 03-03] behind bridge, pass 0

[    0.149155] pci_bus 0000:03: scanning bus

[    0.149161] pci_bus 0000:03: fixups for bus

[    0.149165] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

[    0.149177] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    0.149186] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

[    0.149197] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.149203] pci_bus 0000:03: bus scan returning with max=03

[    0.149212] pci 0000:00:1c.3: scanning [bus 04-04] behind bridge, pass 0

[    0.149273] pci_bus 0000:04: scanning bus

[    0.149279] pci_bus 0000:04: fixups for bus

[    0.149284] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

[    0.149295] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    0.149304] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

[    0.149316] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.149321] pci_bus 0000:04: bus scan returning with max=04

[    0.149330] pci 0000:00:1e.0: scanning [bus 05-05] behind bridge, pass 0

[    0.149364] pci_bus 0000:05: scanning bus

[    0.149384] pci 0000:05:00.0: found [10ec:8139] class 000200 header type 00

[    0.149406] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 10: [io  0x1100-0x11ff]

[    0.149417] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 14: [mem 0xe0100100-0xe01001ff]

[    0.149453] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xffff0000-0xffffffff pref]

[    0.149465] pci 0000:05:00.0: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.149488] pci 0000:05:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.149493] pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.149500] pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.149532] pci 0000:05:05.0: found [10ec:8139] class 000200 header type 00

[    0.149553] pci 0000:05:05.0: reg 10: [io  0x1000-0x10ff]

[    0.149565] pci 0000:05:05.0: reg 14: [mem 0xe0100000-0xe01000ff]

[    0.149601] pci 0000:05:05.0: reg 30: [mem 0xfffe0000-0xffffffff pref]

[    0.149612] pci 0000:05:05.0: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x164

[    0.149635] pci 0000:05:05.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.149640] pci 0000:05:05.0: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.149647] pci 0000:05:05.0: PME# disabled

[    0.149697] pci_bus 0000:05: fixups for bus

[    0.149702] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05] (subtractive decode)

[    0.149716] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.149724] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0100000-0xe01fffff]

[    0.149736] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.149742] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

[    0.149749] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.149755] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.149761] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xf7ffffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.149767] pci_bus 0000:05: bus scan returning with max=05

[    0.149776] pci 0000:00:1c.0: scanning [bus 01-01] behind bridge, pass 1

[    0.149788] pci 0000:00:1c.1: scanning [bus 02-02] behind bridge, pass 1

[    0.149800] pci 0000:00:1c.2: scanning [bus 03-03] behind bridge, pass 1

[    0.149811] pci 0000:00:1c.3: scanning [bus 04-04] behind bridge, pass 1

[    0.149823] pci 0000:00:1e.0: scanning [bus 05-05] behind bridge, pass 1

[    0.149832] pci_bus 0000:00: bus scan returning with max=05

[    0.149837] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.149846] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.150175] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P32_._PRT]

[    0.150560] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

[    0.150696] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX1._PRT]

[    0.150829] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX2._PRT]

[    0.150967] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX3._PRT]

[    0.160188] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

[    0.160403] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

[    0.160614] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

[    0.160838] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

[    0.161198] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

[    0.161409] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

[    0.161618] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

[    0.161825] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

[    0.162088] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.162088] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.162247] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.162247] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.163093] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.163093] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.163093] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.164039] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.22.1.

[    0.164053] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.164053] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.164053] pci 0000:00:02.0: BAR 0: reserving [mem 0xe0300000-0xe037ffff flags 0x40200] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.164053] pci 0000:00:02.0: BAR 1: reserving [io  0x30c0-0x30c7 flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.164053] pci 0000:00:02.0: BAR 2: reserving [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff flags 0x42208] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.164053] pci 0000:00:02.0: BAR 3: reserving [mem 0xe0200000-0xe02fffff flags 0x40200] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.164074] pci 0000:00:1d.0: BAR 4: reserving [io  0x3080-0x309f flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.164084] pci 0000:00:1d.1: BAR 4: reserving [io  0x3060-0x307f flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.164095] pci 0000:00:1d.2: BAR 4: reserving [io  0x3040-0x305f flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.164105] pci 0000:00:1d.3: BAR 4: reserving [io  0x3020-0x303f flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.164116] pci 0000:00:1d.7: BAR 0: reserving [mem 0xe0380400-0xe03807ff flags 0x40200] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.164132] pci 0000:00:1f.2: BAR 0: reserving [io  0x30b8-0x30bf flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.164139] pci 0000:00:1f.2: BAR 1: reserving [io  0x30cc-0x30cf flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.164147] pci 0000:00:1f.2: BAR 2: reserving [io  0x30b0-0x30b7 flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.164155] pci 0000:00:1f.2: BAR 3: reserving [io  0x30c8-0x30cb flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.164162] pci 0000:00:1f.2: BAR 4: reserving [io  0x30a0-0x30af flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.164170] pci 0000:00:1f.2: BAR 5: reserving [mem 0xe0380000-0xe03803ff flags 0x40200] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.164181] pci 0000:00:1f.3: BAR 4: reserving [io  0x3000-0x301f flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.164192] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 0: reserving [io  0x2000-0x20ff flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.164200] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 2: reserving [mem 0xe0004000-0xe0004fff flags 0x14220c] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.164208] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 4: reserving [mem 0xe0000000-0xe0003fff flags 0x14220c] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.164219] pci 0000:05:00.0: BAR 0: reserving [io  0x1100-0x11ff flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.164227] pci 0000:05:00.0: BAR 1: reserving [mem 0xe0100100-0xe01001ff flags 0x40200] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.164237] pci 0000:05:05.0: BAR 0: reserving [io  0x1000-0x10ff flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.164245] pci 0000:05:05.0: BAR 1: reserving [mem 0xe0100000-0xe01000ff flags 0x40200] (d=0, p=0)

[    0.164298] reserve RAM buffer: 0000000000002000 - 000000000000ffff 

[    0.164304] reserve RAM buffer: 000000000008f000 - 000000000008ffff 

[    0.164309] reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009ec00 - 000000000009ffff 

[    0.164315] reserve RAM buffer: 000000007eebd000 - 000000007fffffff 

[    0.164322] reserve RAM buffer: 000000007ef47000 - 000000007fffffff 

[    0.164328] reserve RAM buffer: 000000007eff1000 - 000000007fffffff 

[    0.164334] reserve RAM buffer: 000000007f000000 - 000000007fffffff 

[    0.164397] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    0.165078] HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

[    0.165078] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

[    0.165078] hpet0: 3 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.168036] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    0.171599] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.171626] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.174954] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

[    0.174967] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.174995] system 00:01: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] has been reserved

[    0.175006] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff] has been reserved

[    0.175017] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

[    0.175029] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

[    0.175039] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

[    0.175051] system 00:01: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff] could not be reserved

[    0.175062] system 00:01: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.175073] system 00:01: [mem 0xfff00000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.175093] system 00:06: [io  0x0500-0x053f] has been reserved

[    0.175103] system 00:06: [io  0x0400-0x047f] has been reserved

[    0.175113] system 00:06: [io  0x0680-0x06ff] has been reserved

[    0.209771] pci 0000:01:00.0: no compatible bridge window for [mem 0xfffe0000-0xffffffff pref]

[    0.209789] pci 0000:05:00.0: no compatible bridge window for [mem 0xffff0000-0xffffffff pref]

[    0.209803] pci 0000:05:05.0: no compatible bridge window for [mem 0xfffe0000-0xffffffff pref]

[    0.209884] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0xe0400000-0xe07fffff]

[    0.209896] pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0xe0800000-0xe09fffff]

[    0.209908] pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xe0a00000-0xe0bfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.209921] pci 0000:00:1c.2: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0xe0c00000-0xe0dfffff]

[    0.209933] pci 0000:00:1c.2: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xe0e00000-0xe0ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.209946] pci 0000:00:1c.3: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0xe1000000-0xe11fffff]

[    0.209958] pci 0000:00:1c.3: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xe1200000-0xe13fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.209972] pci 0000:00:1e.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xe1400000-0xe14fffff pref]

[    0.209985] pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.209996] pci 0000:00:1c.2: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x5000-0x5fff]

[    0.210007] pci 0000:00:1c.3: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x6000-0x6fff]

[    0.210018] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xe0020000-0xe003ffff pref]

[    0.210029] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.210040] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.210053] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0400000-0xe07fffff]

[    0.210066] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xe00fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.210084] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    0.210094] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.210107] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xe0800000-0xe09fffff]

[    0.210121] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xe0a00000-0xe0bfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.210138] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

[    0.210148] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0x5000-0x5fff]

[    0.210161] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xe0c00000-0xe0dfffff]

[    0.210174] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xe0e00000-0xe0ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.210191] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

[    0.210201] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0x6000-0x6fff]

[    0.210215] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xe1000000-0xe11fffff]

[    0.210228] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xe1200000-0xe13fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.210247] pci 0000:05:05.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xe1400000-0xe141ffff pref]

[    0.210260] pci 0000:05:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xe1420000-0xe142ffff pref]

[    0.210271] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

[    0.210281] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.210294] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0100000-0xe01fffff]

[    0.210307] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe1400000-0xe14fffff pref]

[    0.210339]   alloc irq_desc for 17 on node -1

[    0.210344]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    0.210356] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.210370] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.210385] pci 0000:00:1c.1: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

[    0.210396]   alloc irq_desc for 16 on node -1

[    0.210400]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    0.210408] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.210420] pci 0000:00:1c.1: enabling bus mastering

[    0.210427] pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.210441] pci 0000:00:1c.2: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

[    0.210452]   alloc irq_desc for 18 on node -1

[    0.210456]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    0.210464] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.210475] pci 0000:00:1c.2: enabling bus mastering

[    0.210483] pci 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.210496] pci 0000:00:1c.3: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

[    0.210507]   alloc irq_desc for 19 on node -1

[    0.210511]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    0.210519] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.210530] pci 0000:00:1c.3: enabling bus mastering

[    0.210537] pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.210550] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.210558] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.210563] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.210569] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.210575] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0xd0000000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.210581] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.210587] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xe0400000-0xe07fffff]

[    0.210593] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xe0000000-0xe00fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.210599] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.210605] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xe0800000-0xe09fffff]

[    0.210611] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xe0a00000-0xe0bfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.210617] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0x5000-0x5fff]

[    0.210623] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xe0c00000-0xe0dfffff]

[    0.210629] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xe0e00000-0xe0ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.210635] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io  0x6000-0x6fff]

[    0.210641] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xe1000000-0xe11fffff]

[    0.210647] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 [mem 0xe1200000-0xe13fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.210653] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 0 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.210659] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 [mem 0xe0100000-0xe01fffff]

[    0.210665] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 2 [mem 0xe1400000-0xe14fffff pref]

[    0.210671] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.210677] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.210682] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.210688] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 7 [mem 0xd0000000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.210741] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.210863] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.211257] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.212199] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.212632] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.212645] TCP reno registered

[    0.212655] UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.212677] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.212882] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.213096] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.213107] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.213114] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.213140] pci 0000:00:00.0: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.213149] pci 0000:00:00.0: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.213157] pci 0000:00:00.0: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.213165] pci 0000:00:00.0: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.213177] pci 0000:00:02.0: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.213184] pci 0000:00:02.0: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.213191] pci 0000:00:02.0: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.213198] pci 0000:00:02.0: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.213203] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    0.213212] pci 0000:00:1c.0: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.213219] pci 0000:00:1c.0: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.213226] pci 0000:00:1c.0: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.213233] pci 0000:00:1c.0: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.213243] pci 0000:00:1c.1: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.213250] pci 0000:00:1c.1: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.213257] pci 0000:00:1c.1: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.213264] pci 0000:00:1c.1: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.213274] pci 0000:00:1c.2: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.213281] pci 0000:00:1c.2: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.213288] pci 0000:00:1c.2: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.213295] pci 0000:00:1c.2: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.213305] pci 0000:00:1c.3: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.213312] pci 0000:00:1c.3: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.213319] pci 0000:00:1c.3: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.213326] pci 0000:00:1c.3: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.213335] pci 0000:00:1d.0: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.213342] pci 0000:00:1d.0: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.213349] pci 0000:00:1d.0: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.213359] pci 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0f10

[    0.213363] pci 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    0.213381] pci 0000:00:1d.0: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.213391] pci 0000:00:1d.1: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.213398] pci 0000:00:1d.1: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.213405] pci 0000:00:1d.1: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.213413] pci 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0010

[    0.213418] pci 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    0.213435] pci 0000:00:1d.1: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.213444] pci 0000:00:1d.2: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.213451] pci 0000:00:1d.2: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.213459] pci 0000:00:1d.2: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.213467] pci 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0010

[    0.213472] pci 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    0.213488] pci 0000:00:1d.2: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.213498] pci 0000:00:1d.3: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.213505] pci 0000:00:1d.3: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.213512] pci 0000:00:1d.3: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.213520] pci 0000:00:1d.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0010

[    0.213525] pci 0000:00:1d.3: Performing full reset

[    0.213541] pci 0000:00:1d.3: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.213551] pci 0000:00:1d.7: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.213558] pci 0000:00:1d.7: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.213565] pci 0000:00:1d.7: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.213702] pci 0000:00:1d.7: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.213713] pci 0000:00:1e.0: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.213720] pci 0000:00:1e.0: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.213727] pci 0000:00:1e.0: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.213734] pci 0000:00:1e.0: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.213744] pci 0000:00:1f.0: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.213752] pci 0000:00:1f.0: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.213761] pci 0000:00:1f.0: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.213769] pci 0000:00:1f.0: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.213779] pci 0000:00:1f.2: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.213786] pci 0000:00:1f.2: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.213794] pci 0000:00:1f.2: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.213800] pci 0000:00:1f.2: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.213810] pci 0000:00:1f.3: calling quirk_e100_interrupt+0x0/0x156

[    0.213817] pci 0000:00:1f.3: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.213824] pci 0000:00:1f.3: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.213831] pci 0000:00:1f.3: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.213841] pci 0000:01:00.0: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.213848] pci 0000:01:00.0: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.213855] pci 0000:01:00.0: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.213866] pci 0000:05:00.0: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.213879] pci 0000:05:00.0: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.213886] pci 0000:05:00.0: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.213897] pci 0000:05:05.0: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x21

[    0.213904] pci 0000:05:05.0: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x571

[    0.213911] pci 0000:05:05.0: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0x92

[    0.213918] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.214033] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    0.249639] Freeing initrd memory: 648k freed

[    0.252225] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    0.252822] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.252854] type=2000 audit(1282647402.252:1): initialized

[    0.253038] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.259023] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.259203] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.260197] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

[    0.261328] msgmni has been set to 1760

[    0.261558] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.262044] cryptomgr_test used greatest stack depth: 6892 bytes left

[    0.262502] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

[    0.262807] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.262823] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.262830] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.262991] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.263173] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.270530] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.273000] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8800000, using 3072k, total 8128k

[    0.273017] vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=4

[    0.273026] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.273035] vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

[    0.297537] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    0.320060] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    0.320784] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input0

[    0.321196] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    0.321582] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    0.321943] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.323191] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    0.326698] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

[    0.326971] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.327518] Switching to clocksource hpet

[    0.333412] brd: module loaded

[    0.335971] loop: module loaded

[    0.336894] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

[    0.336925] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.337347] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

[    0.488040] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.488153] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    0.488644] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    0.489268] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x30b8 ctl 0x30cc bmdma 0x30a0 irq 19

[    0.489607] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x30b0 ctl 0x30c8 bmdma 0x30a8 irq 19

[    0.490384] console [netcon0] enabled

[    0.490562] netconsole: network logging started

[    0.499990] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.509284] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 60 qtd 96 itd 160 sitd 96

[    0.509334]   alloc irq_desc for 23 on node -1

[    0.509339]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    0.509351] ehci_hcd 000Last edited by larand54 on Mon Sep 13, 2010 11:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## KShots

I had a similar problem a while back, I traced it to the board apparently assigning the devices an IRQ of '0', which the kernel will correctly see as a serious problem and disable the device. I eventually gave up attempting to use a dual-slot riser card. This was in an atom 230, and later an atom 330, and beyond that, an ION with an atom 230.

If all you want is 3 ethernet ports and an efficient computer (atom/via), then I'd recommend either getting a dual-port PCI ethernet card to go into a single-port riser, or grab a jetway board and pair it with a 2-port ethernet daughterboard.

You may be able to fix the problem with a BIOS update, if your manufacturer ever releases one to fix this issue... from my experience, fat chance. As far as I'm concerned, when designing systems in the future, I only count on a slot-for-slot compatibility - I've given up messing with multi-port risers.

----------

## larand54

Thanks for the post,

I've already looked for dual port nic:s but they are too expensive. They cost almost as much as the complete computer of what I have found(they are very rare on the market).

Maybe I should try making deal with the company I bought the card and replace it with a card with two nics and replace the two-port reiser with a single-port reiser.

There's another option too: use an USB-port with a USB-Ether converter? But I don't know if the will work with Gentoo and what the performance will be or what other issues I could get.

Do you have any comment on that?

Best regards,

/LG

----------

## KShots

Hmm... only USB ethernet I've used was 802.11b... it works reasonably well, but I don't put a whole lot of traffic through it (I use it in my car for my car PC, for system maintenance while I've got it parked in the garage). I've heard people say to stay away from USB ethernet devices, but that was years ago. No idea if anything's changed, nor why they recommended staying away before. I'd say use what you must to fit your requirements.

Did you check ebay for used dual-port ethernet cards? Maybe they're cheaper there...

----------

## larand54

Ok, I may check ebay...I'll try.

By the way, MOREX the constructor of the reisercard may have an updated version for me.

I don't know how soon I can get it but I'll wait doing anything else until I tested that.

Best regards,

LG

----------

## larand54

Ok, that's solved it.

I got a new modified reisercard from MOREX and that made it work.

Very good MOREX (Amy) Thanks a lot!

----------

